# 87 Maxima cold start problem



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

I just replaced the air flow meter on my Maxima with a rebuilt unit. I am now having cold start problems. It takes about 3-4 times to get it started and I have to keep the idle up at about 2000 rpm's to keep it running, but after it runs for a minute it does fine. Any ideas? Do you think that I got a bad air flow meter?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

The MAF can cause your problem. If this problem originates at the time the MAF was changed... then it's a likely suspect. Why was the MAF changed in the first place?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

The MAF was replaced because the engine would not run above 200 rpm. The ECM did not show a specific error code for the MAF problem but I was told by a mechanic that a bad MAF does not always cause an ECM error.


----------

